# Question about turbo



## musv (Apr 25, 2001)

So a while back I saw a post that said that you can ony have one turbo per bank of cylinders. (ie. inline 4 - turbo; V6 - Twin Turbo) Does that mean with a W8 you can have a Quad Turbo? or am I completely off base with the whole thing??


----------



## GOL (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Question about turbo (musv)*

- 3 Cylinders - 1 common turbo;
- 4 Cylinders - 1 bipulsative turbo, one access for every pair of cylinders;
- 5 Cylinders - 1 common turbo and geometrical collector that don't permit the reflux of the exhaust gas;
- 6 Cylinders - 2 common turbos;
- 8 Cylinders - 2 bipulsative turbos;
- 10 Cylinders - 2 common turbos and geometrical collectors that don't permit the reflux of the exhaust gas; and
- 12 Cylinders - 4 common turbos.

Got this information from a Brazilian site, transladed in my own way, not sure if the terms used are "understandable"


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: Question about turbo (musv)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So a while back I saw a post that said that you can ony have one turbo per bank of cylinders. [HR][/HR]​There's not as much a question about can/cannot as it's a question about space. Most common is one turbo per bank of cylinders, but Alpina (the BMW-tuner) has made bi-turbo out of an inline-six:








The car was called B10 Bi-Turbo and had 360hp.
The Bugatti Veyron 16.4 has a W16 engine with 4 turbos -> 1001hp

















quote:[HR][/HR]From http://www.vwvortex.com/news/09_01/bugatti/index.shtml
W16 Engine
New technical elements in the W16 engine
The alloy-block W16 engine in the Bugatti EB 16-4 Veyron is innovative and totally unique. Two exceptionally narrow V8 cylinder blocks using the VR principle are combined at an included angle of 90 degrees. The resulting 16-cylinder engine can develop a mighty 736 kilowatts (1,001 brake horsepower) at 6,000 revolutions per minute. The W16 is installed as a mid-engine ahead of the rear axle, and measures only 710 millimetres in length and 767 millimeters in width.
Its W pattern is not only the key to these compact dimensions and the generous engine size and power output from such a compact unit; it also makes the engine exceptionally rigid.
Four turbochargers help to give this 7,993-cc engine a peak torque never before available in a passenger car: 1,250 newton-meters (922 lb/ft of torque). The temperature of the charge air is reduced by passing it through two water-cooled charge-air intercoolers located above the cylinder heads. No fewer than 64 valves admit the mixture to the cylinders and expel the exhaust gas; they are operated by roller cam followers from four chain-driven overhead camshafts with continuously variable valve timing.[HR][/HR]​


----------

